# Is this worth buying?



## hilld2000 (Aug 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160143373024&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:UK:1

The original price was $19 but it has now gone up lol
I have to pay an extra $12.4 to ship to the UK


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 3, 2007)

To be on the safe side I wouldn't expect more than 1 gram per pound of gold out of any pins if I were you. I've seen higher, but not often. Any extra will help make up your overhead costs and who knows, maybe even a profit. :wink: 

Steve


----------

